# Welches Videoschnittprogramm verwendet ihr?



## goela (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo Freude des Videoschnitts!
In dieser Umfrage könnt ihr angeben, mit welchem Videoschnittprogramm ihr am häufigsten arbeitet.


----------



## Gi.Joe (21. Mai 2003)

Adobe Premiere 4.2 auf SGI
Adobe Premiere 6.5 auf PC  

Aber mich würde es echt reizen mal was mit
FinalCutExpress und iMovie was zu machen, finde die beiden
Programme einfach genial, sowie Apple ;-) 

Kann einer was zu den Programmen sagen, wenn er nen Mac hat?


----------



## LostPixel (27. Mai 2003)

Ich habe beide Programme benutze aber Premiere obwohl laut Test der Chip Pinnacle Studio besser sein soll. Was stimmt ist das Pinnacle einfacher zu bedienen ist.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (27. Mai 2003)

*-*

Fast Purple!

Schönes Echtzeit Renderprogramm


----------



## konkurrenz (21. Juli 2003)

Benutze seit der 4.2er Version Premiere - mich reizten dabei die Möglichkeiten, die sich bei der einfachen Benutzbarkeit von Pinnacle Express einfach nicht zeigen. Auch auf meinem Mac überzeugt mich Premiere mehr. Werde in der Urlaubszeit auch IMovie unter die Lupe nehmen und meine Erfahrungen posten.


----------



## t0ny (27. Juli 2003)

Video Deluxe fehlt! Ich verwende die 2003/2004er Version.


----------



## goela (29. Juli 2003)

Umfrage wurde modifiziert! Gibt jetzt eine Rubrik "Sonstige". Da könnt ihr ebenfalls abstimmen und das Programm hier im Thread angeben.

Also t0ny dann stimm mal bei Sonstige ab!


----------



## t0ny (29. Juli 2003)

Hehe, danke Goela.
Naja, wenigstens bin ich stolz drauf, eine legale Videobearbeitungssoftware zu haben. Weil Premiere ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer... .
Ich sage es mal so: Was nützt das beste Programm, wenn man nicht ordentlich filmen kann?! 

PS: Ich habe zwar noch von Pinnacle so eine abgespeckte Version, aber mit der kann man rein gar nichts machen.


----------



## goela (29. Juli 2003)

> Weil Premiere ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer... .


Ist richtig, aber man bekommt zum Teil Premiere auch im Bundle!


> Ich sage es mal so: Was nützt das beste Programm, wenn man nicht ordentlich filmen kann?!


Dies ist absolut richtig! Schlecht gefilmt gibt schlechten Film! Da hilft auch keinem ein teures Programm.


----------



## t0ny (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Ist richtig, aber man bekommt zum Teil Premiere auch im Bundle!*



Bundle? Zu Videoschnittkarten oder wo?
(P.S.: Ihr könntet doch ein Forum aufmachen, wo sich Nachwuchsmöchtegernkameraleute & Regieseure austauschen können etc.  )


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

Also , ich nutzt 

MAGIX VIDEO DELUXE 2.0 PLUS

es ist beim rendern und codieren zwar einwenig langsam...

aber die übersicht ist so hammer , wenn ihr da mal 10 min. mit gearbeitet habt schmeist ihr alle software programme die das selbe tuhen wegg...


am besten finde ich aber immernoch im studio zu arbeiten , das ist einfach sauberer beim schneiden.. ..und qualitativer... naja..

cYa


----------



## ezelda (21. August 2003)

Adobe Premiere
Magix Video deluxe 2003/2004


----------



## t0ny (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ezelda _
> *Magix Video deluxe 2003/2004 *



Juhu, bin doch nicht der Einzigste  .


----------



## ezelda (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von t0ny _
> *Juhu, bin doch nicht der Einzigste  . *




.. DER Einzige schon! Ich bin DIE Einzige


----------



## Spock55000 (26. August 2003)

Ich verwende Pinnacle 8. - EDIT ab jetzt Adobe Production Studio Premium ^^

Kann man relativ gut verwenden.


----------



## josDesign (26. August 2003)

Haupsächlich verwende ich Premiere 6.5 mit Boris FX und ein paar anderen ähnlichen Softs.

Und nebenbei auch Pinnacle Studio 8.5 mit den Pro / Plus Paket.


Aber eines zipft mich an: Beim Rendern hängt sich mein PC auf. Kann also nur üben.   

Obwohl ich einen AMD Athlon XP 1700, 1024 DDR, 2 x 180GB besitze.


----------



## Spock55000 (26. August 2003)

Wo bekommt ihr Adobe ehr. Das Programm kostet doch 780€?


----------



## josDesign (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SpockData _
> *Wo bekommt ihr Adobe ehr. Das Programm kostet doch 780€? *



Naja, ich war so blöd und habs mir gekauft!  

Und jetzt fragen mich Freunde ob ichs haben will von ihnen um an Spottpreis.


----------



## Olli-Web (2. September 2003)

*-*

Also ich benutze Magix Filme auf CD und DVD 2.5, das ist das einzige das bisher von denen die ich getestet habe die beste qualität hatte.


----------



## Spike (3. September 2003)

Fange gerade damit an und habe mich jetzt erstmal in Studio 8.5 eingearbeitet!


----------



## Bypass41 (9. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich setze noch Premiere 6.5 ( Ende September dann die Pro-version), AFX 6 Pro und einige andere Tools ein. Habe mal etwas mit Vegas 4-Demo rumgespielt, kann mich dort aber schlecht an die Oberfläche und Bedienung gewöhnen. Habe vor Jahren mit dieser Pinnacle-Software angefangen, Studio 7 oder so. Meine erste Premiere-Version habe ich bei eBay für €220,- erstanden und immer fleißig upgedated. Bei AFX das gleiche, erste Version (5.0 Standard) eBay.

Gruß


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (17. September 2003)

Ich benutze VirtualDub.


----------



## ddqua (18. September 2003)

in-sync speed razor und FCP4


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (26. September 2003)

Ich schneide mit Final Cut Pro 4.02. DIe Special Effects mache ich mit After Effects 6.


----------



## Chrisu (20. Oktober 2003)

Moin Leute,

also ich arbeite sehr ungern mit Premiere, da in meinen Augen das Programm leicht buggy und teilweise unstabil ist. Außerdem nervt mich das blöde rendern wenn man einen Effekt oder Übergang darüber gelagt hat.
Darum arbeite ich am liebsten mit Avid Xpress DV. Das ist einfach nur genial und wird auch im professionellen Bereich verwendet.
Ist nicht unbedingt einfach zu bedienen, aber wenn man einmal damit gearbeitet hat, dann möchte man kein anderes Programm mehr benutzen.
BTW normalerweise ist Avid ein sehr teures System, aber die Jungs haben jetzt eine kostenlose Version herausgebracht, die zwar ein paar Einschränkungen hat, aber im Großen und Ganzen doch eindrucksvoll ist und für die meisten Anforderungen ausreicht. 

Hier auch mal der Link: http://www.avid.com/freedv/

Schöne Grüße,
Chrisu


----------



## MF (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich setze, dank der firma bei der ich arbeite, Avid Adrenaline ein.

Extrem genial, aber auch extrem umfangreich und leider auch nur etwas für den grossen geldbeutel. Für private Zwecke also nicht bezahlbar.

infos dazu gibt es hier: http://www.avid.com/products/dna/adrenaline/index.asp


----------



## Sir Astral (29. Oktober 2003)

> Ich sage es mal so: Was nützt das beste Programm, wenn man nicht ordentlich filmen kann?!


also nochmal dazu, das gute filmen allein, reicht auch lange nich! LICHT UND TON, ohne die beiden geht nichts
man kann aber meiner meinung nach doch extrem viel durch den schnitt rausholen, und wenn du mit dv arbeitest, dann muss man sehr viel durch den schnitt bzw. das lciht setzen wett machen!
ASTRAL


----------



## Darth-Igi (17. November 2003)

Ich nutze im Moment noch Pinnacle 8, doch  finde ich die Möglichkeiten zu eingeschränkt.

Welche Software könnt Ihr mir empfehlen, die für den privaten Gebrauch taugt, aber doch ein bischen was drauf hat.
Also ich bräuchte was mit Bluebox _(so richtig, nicht daß ich die Alphamaske selber machen muß, sondern das Programm erkennt, also möglichst selbstständig, bin doch faul)_ und und wo ich Sprites einfügen kann.


----------



## Maffy (25. Dezember 2003)

Ich verwende schon seit Jahren Media Studio Pro, da es einfach aufgebaut ist und sehr viele Dateiformate wie z.B. Flash für Titelanimationen ec. verwenden kann .

Für das Capturen habe ich Scenalyzer Live.

Premiere finde ich etwas unübersichtlich und zu komplieziert.


----------



## Nino (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
ich benutze ebenso Pinnacle Studio 8.
Es ist zwar nicht so umfangreich aber mit den nötigen Addons ist kein anderes Programm mehr notwendig


----------



## Old Maky (29. Dezember 2003)

Wärend etwa 2 Jahren Studio DV bzw. Studio 7. Danach ca. ein halbes Jahr Adobe Premiere 6. Seit 2 Wochen nun mit der Adobe Video Collection (Premiere Pro, Auditio, After Effects und Encore DVD). Gab es bis vor ein paar Tagen zum Spezialpreis...


----------



## Wiro (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
habe vor Jahren einmal mit Adobes Premiere angefangen und bin dieser Software bis heute treu geblieben. Wenn man Adobes Programmphilosophie erst mal kapiert hat, will (und braucht) man eigentlich nichts anderes mehr.

Gruss Wiro


----------



## Keltoi (3. Januar 2004)

Ich nutze auf Empfehlung meines Opas hin Studio 8 aber wenn mich das Programm weiter so nervt, überleg ich´s mir noch mal... 
Genau genommen haben mich die Probleme mit dem Programm erst hier hergeführt, ...
Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß sich hier jemand findet, der mir helfen kann! 

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## osse (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich benutze MAGIX Video 2003/2004 plus. Könnt Ihr mir einen Hinweis geben, was die dort verwendeten Dateiendungen bedeuten ?

Danke

osse


----------



## Keltoi (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo Osse,

ich kenne Dein Programm leider nicht, aber viele Videoschnittprogramme speichern die Projekte, solange sie nicht abgeschlossen (also gerendert) sind als Projekt. Da im Projekt alle Informationen sozusagen "einzeln" gespeichert werden müssen und da jedes Programm ein Bisschen anders funktioniert, ist es klar, daß die Projekte untereinander nicht kompatibel sind. Und damit Du ein Projekt aus Deinem Programm nicht einfach in z.B. Studio 8 einladen kannst, wo es nur Verwirrung stiften würde, werden kurzerhand von jedem Programm andere Projektdateien mit eigener Endung verwendet. So ist das ganze auch übersichtlicher, falls Du mit mehreren Programmen arbeitest. Man sieht einfach gleich, welches Projekt zu welchem Programm gehört.

Ich hoffe, das war so in etwa das, was Du meintest.  

Herzliche Grüße
Keltoi


----------



## dwdom (19. Januar 2004)

*Welches Videoschnittprogramm*

Hallöchen erstmal,

ich bin neu hier, find dies Forum sehr informativ und gelungen. Deshalb auch gleich mein Problem:

Welches Videoschnittprogramm käme für meinen neuen 3 Ghz rechner in Frage? 
Firewire-, USB- und TV Anschlüsse sind jede Menge vorne und hinten schon am Rechner verbaut.

Mein alter Rechner hatte 550 Mhz und ich hatte eine Easy DV Karte eingebaut und mit Media Studio Pro gearbeitet.

Nun scheint mir, brauch ich keine extra Karte mehr,  und laut einem meiner Kollegen sei die Sortware von Pinnacle: Luquid Edition wohl eine der besten, die ohne Karte auskommt!

Für euren Rat wäre ich euch hundertausendfach sehr dankbar,

und einen schönen Tag noch

Gruss

dwdom


----------



## Needa (21. Januar 2004)

Premiere Pro, bin auch recht zufrieden damit, nur hab ich mir mal ne Demo von 6.5 angeguckt und fand diese besser zu bedienen oO


----------



## Schneidaa (12. April 2004)

*Premiere 7 oder 6?*

Hallo, bin neu hier, find das Forum aber schon sehr hilfreich.

Meine Frage:

"Benutzt ihr Premiere 7 pro oder 6.x?"


Gruß
Schneidaa


----------



## grille-server (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,
also ich benutze Pinnacle Edition 5, jetzt hab ich mir vor kurzem das Update auf Pinnacle Liquid Edition 5.5 besorgt. Bin sehr zufrieden.
Stürzt (fast) nie ab, läuft sehr stabil.
Adobe Premiere hatte ich auch schon gehabt, komm aber mit Edition besser zurecht.
Wer's mal ausprobieren will: ich denk des gibt ne Demo-Version zum runterladen.


----------



## McNova (2. Juli 2004)

Hi
benutze Sony Vegas 7.0 
Hab früher mit Pinacle gearbeitet und haufenweise Fehler gehabt. Den Dreck hab ich mir jetzt erspart. Hab fast alle Programme von Sony


----------



## Robert T-Online (20. Juli 2004)

Moin,

nutze im Moment Pinnacle Studio 8 und Magix 2. 

Habe dies Jahr auf der CeBit ein Programm von Roxio gesehen was BlueBox unterstützt, hab aber keine Ahnung mehr wie das genau heißt, könnt mir einer sagen wie das genau heißt und wo man´s evtl. herbekommt?

Thx, mfg

Robert T-Online


----------



## kasper (20. Juli 2004)

Schau doch einfach auf die Internetseite von roxio. Falls du es dort findest, kannst du es direkt von dort bestellen.


----------



## trickyiki (31. Juli 2004)

ich verwende seit einem jahr ungefähr das Avid Xpress DV zur zeit mit der version 3.4.1


----------



## Capdriver (29. August 2004)

Hallo ....

ich verwende VirtualDUB. Nur hier mal eine kleine Frage dazu: "Wieviel GB kann VirtualDUB verarbeiten?
Weil meine Aufnahmen sind okay und wenn ich kurz vor dem Ende des Films die letzte Werbung ausschneiden möchte ( liegt bei ca. 3.5GB), bekomme ich einen Programmabbruch mit den Worten: Audio samples 602803200-602899199 could not be read in the source. This file may be corrupted!"
Was bedeutet dieses?

Gruß Capdriver


----------



## Capdriver (5. September 2004)

Hallo ...

habe das Problem mittlerweile gelöst und zwar mit CUTTERMARAN!
Habe das Gefühl, dass VirtualDUB eine Speicherbegrenzung hat, nur in der Readme ist darunter nichts zu finden.

CUTTERMARAN ist echt S U P E R!

Capdriver


----------



## kasper (5. September 2004)

Warum stellst du deine Frage in diesen Thread? Da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass dir niemand antwortet.

Übrigens, VirtualDub hat keine Speicherbregrenzung. Ich habe schon mal eine 60GB Datei bearbeite. Man musst aber auch NTFS als Dateisystem haben, sonst ist bei 4GB Schluss.

Deine Fehlermeldung hat nichts mit den Speicher zu tun. Der Ton kann nicht gelesen werden und scheint defekt zu sein.


----------



## Capdriver (8. September 2004)

Sorry, bin noch neu hier ...)

Aber trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich mache das Ganze unter NTFS WIN2000 und die Tondatei ist auch okay, aber mittlerweile habe ich CUTTERMARAN gefunden und auf einmal sind alle Probleme beseitigt.

Capdriver


----------



## ahlee (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mir eben mal VIDEO deluxe 2004 plus gekauft,entdecke aber nun auch die neue Version 2004/2005 plus.War ich zu schnell


----------



## goela (12. Oktober 2004)

Na, im Notfall kannst Du sicherlich upgraden falls erforderlich!


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Dezember 2004)

VirtualDub 1.5.4 mit zahlreichen Plugins


----------



## Magixvision (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe nicht viel zu schneiden, deshalb benutze ich den bei Windows mitgelieferten " Movie Maker " !


Viele Grüße

Magixvision


----------



## itseit (12. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Ich benutze Adobe Premiere 6.5 um meine Videos zu bearbeiten und Pinnacle Studio 8 um sie von der Camera auf den PC zu spielen. Da Studio Szenen erkennung hat.


----------



## grille-server (12. Januar 2005)

Tach Leutz!

Ich benutze Liquid Edition 5.5.
Hat so ziemlich alles was man so braucht: Szenenerkennung, DVD-Authoring, Audio-Bearbeitung, verschiedene Effekte, ...
Leider hat es in der Non-Pro-Version kein Echtzeit-Rendering.

bis denn
grille-server


----------



## sisela (18. Januar 2005)

avid express


----------



## Mac Gyver (26. März 2005)

Ich Benutze Magix Video Maker 2004 e-version ist sehr einfach.


----------



## Daensch (7. Mai 2005)

Tachchen

fürn bissl hier und da schnippeln hab ich von einem Freund leihweise
Sony Vegas 5.0 bekommen. Bislang hab ich auch noch nicht alle Funktionen ausgetestet, aber bin zufrieden =) (Was man nicht weiss, macht einen auch nich heiß)

Allerdings wärs mal ganz gut wenn ich irgendwie ne kleine Anleitung zu bestimmten Sachen finden würde, weil ich auf gut Deutsch "kein Plan" hab ^^

Wollte nämlich mal eine DVD erstellen, mit eigenen Videos usw. (Dazu testweise wohl Sony DVD Architect, im Moment nutze ich jedoch Ulead DVD PowerTools 2, ein bissl ungewohnt, aber einmal verstanden recht nützlich).
Allerdings weiss ich z.b. weder was Interlace (in einem Anderem Thread genannt) u.ä. zu bedeuten hat.

Hat vielleicht jmd einen Buchtipp? WEB-Link ?!  Würde mich freun =)

mfg


----------



## Bumf2K (21. Juni 2005)

Ich benutze Sony Vegas 5. Das ist ein ordentliches Programm mit vielen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Henning_HG (11. Juli 2005)

goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Freude des Videoschnitts!
> In dieser Umfrage könnt ihr angeben, mit welchem Videoschnittprogramm ihr am häufigsten arbeitet.


 MAGIX Video deLuxe 2005 PLUS

Habe mit Sonstige abgestimmt:
Ich habe bereits einige Filme bearbeitet, Video deLuxe ist intuitiv bedienbar, 16 Spuren sind mehr als ausreichend. und 16:9 Format wird auch noch unterstützt. Alles in allem ein gelungenes Tool!


----------



## selfbusiness (8. November 2005)

Magix Video Deluxe 2006 PLUS! Ist echt super! (Mal was anderes als ULEAD und Pinnacle    )


----------



## Maffy (9. November 2005)

Zum Capturen nehme ich SzenalyserLive, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.

Nimmt auch dann das ganze Band auf wenn der Timecode mitten im Band unterbrochen ist und wieder bei 0 anfängt.

Zum Schnitt Media Studio Pro 7-


----------



## cris-the-best (27. November 2005)

Warum taucht "Final Cut" nicht in der liste auf... wir las Macianer glauben ja eh an nichts anderes aber abgesehen davon ist es wirklich eines der Top Schnittprogramme im Unteren Preissegment...


----------



## grille-server (27. November 2005)

@cris-the-best

Hab mir ernsthaft überlegt auf Mac bzw. Final Cut Studio umzusteigen, aber als Azubi kann ich das unmöglich finanzieren. Mal schaun, vielleicht in 2 Jahren dann, aber bis dorthin gibt's wieder was ganz anderes und die Mac's sind dann eh auf Intel-Basis

greets, grille-server


----------



## cris-the-best (27. November 2005)

Ach he Mitlerweile sind die Dinger echt Fierbar... 

he sieh mal
http://www.cyberport.de/item/4488/1037/0/61238/imac-g5-1-9ghz-17-zoll-double-layer-superdrive.html

das würdeste auch fürn PC ausgeben... und nie wieder stress mit vieren und co..
bekomme am Tage zich an Spam, exe ich müll dich tot Mails... und? nichts voll Imun...

nur ein klitze kleiner Vorteil... und wenn die kiste spinnt gehtse nach Gravis oder co die machen die Kostenlos wider fit... mach das mal bei Mediamarkt die wollen kohle.. und dann immer ach ja wir müssen den Hersteller Fragen und einschicken 6 Wochen müssen Sie aber Wraten. Gibts nicht bei Mac Support... 

Na denn ... 



p.s.: habt keine Angst vor dem Schnee draußen der will nur spielen...


----------



## bomberman (21. April 2006)

ich habe magix video deluxe 2006 (finds aber völlig bescheuert)
früher hab ich mal mit sony vegas gearbeitet (das war toll)


----------



## Fenderbender (24. April 2006)

Ich hab mir letzten Monat Adobe Premiere geholt, weil ich meine Festplatte formatiert hatte, aber hinterher die CD von Magix Video Deluxe nicht wiedergefunden habe (suche immer noch).
Ist allerdings schwerer als Magix...  üben...üben...üben.


Mfg


----------



## christian84 (6. Juli 2006)

Ich verwende AVID 5.2HD

Für anfänger nicht ganz einfach aber wenn man es kann ist es nur geil.

:suspekt:


----------



## kiSam (17. August 2006)

Ich noch garkeins >.<

Frage: Kann man mit FreeWare ungefähr das gleiche erreichen wie mit euren 500€ Progs ? -.-
2Frage: FreeWare... Woher !


----------



## Twice-Ice (8. Oktober 2006)

Adobe Premiere lässt einem halt viel Freiraum beim Bearbeiten und hat meiner Meinung die meisten Möglichkeiten ;-)


----------



## sepp05 (18. September 2007)

Beruflich Avid Adrenaline HD ;-)
Privat Premiere


----------

